# TSH too low on new dose of Armour?



## jenksiemom (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello,

Newbie here. I've been taking Armour for about a year now for hypothyroid (my starting TSH was 6.8). My labs in December were:

I had been on Armour 60 mg. for about 9 months at this point in December:

TSH 4.879 (lab range .27 to 4.2)

Free T3 3.8 (lab range 2.5 to 4.3)

Free T4 1.07 (lab range .93 to 1.7)

I had not taken Armour on the morning of bloodwork.

Doctor upped my dosage to 90 mg Armour for the past 8 weeks and my lab results yesterday were:

TSH .027 (lab range .27 to 4.2)

Free T3 4.87 (lab range 2.5 to 4.3)

Free T4 1.04 (lab range .93 to 1.7)

I DID take Armour on the morning of bloodwork.

I feel so much better on this dosage, but I'm concerned that my Dr. isn't going to like my TSH being that low! Also, why did my Free T4 go down, instead of up? And is my Free T3 too high?

I'd love some insight if anyone has any? I've done tons of reading in the past year, but am still so confused on all of this. Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

It is a shame that you took the Armour prior to the blood work. The T3 in Armour has a peak time of 4 hours. This can make your FREE T3 come in higher than it really is.

Consistency is of the utmost importance here. Above you will find a link which I hope is helpful.

At this point, TSH is no longer relevant for titration purposes. It is expected that the TSH and the FREE T4 will be low.


----------



## jenksiemom (Feb 13, 2014)

Andros, thank you for your response! If I had realized my Dr. would be checking my levels in-office that day I wouldn't have taken my Armour that morning- my bloodwork was done about 8 hours after taking it. That article about Free T3 was very helpful. That bit about estrogen causing levels to rise is also pertinent, and I had been taking estrogen tablets for 3 days prior to my bloodwork (for fertility reasons).


----------



## jenksiemom (Feb 13, 2014)

Just a little update; heard back from my Dr. this afternoon and he said he was pleased with my improvement and just wants to recheck in 6 weeks.


----------

